# Subs/Employees Western NY



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody interested, contact me asap. I operate and maintain in Hamlin, Clarkson, Spencerport, Brockport and Batavia.


----------



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Buffalo*

I am in Lake View just south of Buffalo. Not to sure if that would be to far to travel. I would be very interested. Please reply on what you think or give me a call I would like to get your input. 716-997-5307


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

that would be a hike for you, even if i had you in batavia. you'd be about an hour away in good weather let alone bad weather. do you have any accounts right now?


----------



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

No accounts this year. I am looking to make a few bucks on the side. I work full time Mon-Fri 8-4.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

where abouts do you work? if you dont mind the drive, i'll definately keep you on call for abck up during the week just cause of your work schedule but cause you are free on weekends, i could potentially keep you busy. on a normal morning, i have 14 guys out from 12:30 a.m. to 9 a.m. on average.


----------



## richardb200373 (Oct 28, 2007)

redman, are you still looking for employees/operators? 
richard
540-771-4401
[email protected]


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

yes...i will email you.


----------

